# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  20/08/14 Vodafone 888n / Vodafone Smart 4G / Vodafone 985N / OT-V985N ADDED !

## mohamed73

Hi,  *QCOM_SMART_TOOL_v1.0.0.8953* 
[x] VODAFONE 888N/VODAFONE SMART 4G DIRECT UNLOCK 
NOTE: WE RECOMMEND USING WINDOWS XP FOR THE UNLOCKING PROCEDURE 
ALSO FEEL FREE TO CHECK الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] FOR EXTENDED INFORMATIONS     *OTSmart v1.0.0.527*  
[x] ADDED READING OF ALL THE PARTITIONS FOR FORENSIC EXAMINATION
[x] VODAFONE 985N / OT-V985 FULL SUPPORT VIA HIGH SPEED USB   Read device memoryChange CU ReferenceWrite Factory FirmwareRemove SIM_LOCK / Codes reading - *WORLD FIRST / NEW ALGO*   
Firmwares added to the support:
  Code:
 7045Y-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G,H,I,K,L,M,N,O,P,Q,R]TBGR1.osp
V985N-2[X=A,B]VDCZ1.osp
V985N-2[X=A,B]VDCZK.osp
V985N-2[X=A,B]VDDE1.osp
V985N-2[X=A,B]VDDEK.osp
V985N-2[X=A,B]VDES1.osp
V985N-2[X=A,B]VDESK.osp
V985N-2[X=A,B]VDGB1.osp
V985N-2[X=A,B]VDGB2.osp
V985N-2[X=A,B]VDGR1.osp
V985N-2[X=A,B]VDIT1.osp
V985N-2[X=A,B]VDNL1.osp
V985N-2[X=A,B]VDNLK.osp
V985N-2[X=A,B]VDNZ2.osp
V985N-2[X=A,B]VDPT1.osp
V985N-2[X=A,B]VDPTK.osp
V985N-2[X=A,B]VDRO1.osp
V985N-2[X=A,B]VDROK.osp  
New full installer added to the support:
FGInstall_20082014.exe 
HAPPY DAY STARTED TOO ! ENJOY !  
best regards,
FuriouSTeaM

----------

